# Drehmoment Race Face Next XC Flatbar ?



## JoeDesperado (28. Januar 2006)

hat zufällig jmd eine ahnung, warum ich keine angaben über das maximal zulässige drehmoment für race face carbon-lenker finde? weder am "beipackzettel" noch auf der RF-HP findet sich was 
kann man mit den standardmäßigen 6nm was falschmachen?


----------



## madcow_de (28. Januar 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> hat zufällig jmd eine ahnung, warum ich keine angaben über das maximal zulässige drehmoment für race face carbon-lenker finde? weder am "beipackzettel" noch auf der RF-HP findet sich was
> kann man mit den standardmäßigen 6nm was falschmachen?



ich denke bis maximal 8 Nm kannst du nichts falsch machen. Die Syntace Carbonlenker kannst du bis 10Nm anziehen. Race Face dürfte davon nicht merklich abweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Januar 2006)

normalerweise kommt das anzugdrehmoment auf den vorbau an und nicht auf den lenker !!!

siehe BikeAction


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2006)

danke für den tip, da bin ich zum glück noch im erlaubten rahmen geblieben (deus vorbau)  
d.h. die barends muss ich dann ebenfalls mit dem vom *barend*-hersteller (roox) angegebenen drehmoment anziehen? wer ist schuld, wenn der lenker das nicht verkraftet - roox oder race face?!


----------

